# pex fittings, was Lead replaced with zinc?



## plumbertom (Feb 1, 2011)

I was told by a local plumbing supplier that the lead was taken out of copper and brass , used for potable water systems ,and replaced with zinc. 
Zinc is an alloy, I believe, which is used for anodes, something to attract
aggresive minnerals. does anyone have any info. , or is this a bunch of hype??


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumbertom said:


> I was told by a local plumbing supplier that the lead was taken out of copper and brass , used for potable water systems ,and replaced with zinc.
> Zinc is an alloy, I believe, which is used for anodes, something to attract
> aggresive minnerals. does anyone have any info. , or is this a bunch of hype??


Generally speaking, yellow brass is 67% copper and 33% zinc. Red brass is generally 80% copper and 20% zinc. The lead content of brass is very minimal but was used to make it more workable. There never was lead in copper because it is 99.9% copper or higher.

Mark


----------



## plumbertom (Feb 1, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Generally speaking, yellow brass is 67% copper and 33% zinc. Red brass is generally 80% copper and 20% zinc. The lead content of brass is very minimal but was used to make it more workable. There never was lead in copper because it is 99.9% copper or higher.
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark
Has brass always contained this 33% zinc content or was it used to implement a lead composition in brass? Due to toxicity?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumbertom said:


> Thank you, Mark
> Has brass always contained this 33% zinc content or was it used to implement a lead composition in brass? Due to toxicity?


The lead content in some brass fittings had been as high as 4% to make it easier to machine but the California standard was 1.5% so California sued the Manufactures. Now with the new lead-free rules in California it is limited to 0.25%. Brass has always been Copper and Zinc and Bronze has always been Copper and Tin.

Mark


----------



## plumbertom (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks again, Mark
So, I'm wondering if the reduction of lead content could have something to do with the
rapid break down in our brass fittings here in New Mexico?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumbertom said:


> Thanks again, Mark
> So, I'm wondering if the reduction of lead content could have something to do with the
> rapid break down in our brass fittings here in New Mexico?


I have not been involved on anything in New Mexico but have read some believe it is Zinc related (Dezincification).

Mark


----------

